# Whole house music server?



## easytim (Oct 31, 2011)

Has anyone created a music server that can play songs off of a hard drive using an iPhone app


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Any computer with wireless capability using software like Foobar2000 or Jriver can play music controlled by an iPhone, iPad, or Android.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

easytim said:


> Has anyone created a music server that can play songs off of a hard drive using an iPhone app


Just hoping your questions got answered. Is there anything else we can do to help?


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

An open question to the resident experts on the topic:

How would you compare jRiver Media Center and XBMC for:
Feature richness?
Areas of strength/weakness?
Cross-platform capability?
Special DSP capability, especially being able to use VSTs for multi-channel audio processing?
Ability to manage audio delays &/or phase for speakers, drivers, subs, audio-video sync?

Thanks for your input.

AudiocRaver


----------



## ArnoldNL (Jan 9, 2013)

Just got a mediocre pc hooked up to my audiosystem (via EMU1212'S switchable ADAT/SPDIF output) and television. Installed TeamViewer on both the pc and my phone.

It's got a the home-network hooked up to it, so any computer shares it's harddrives inside the network, but all music is placed on the mainserver's drives. Runs like a dream, can play video's as well


----------

